
Self-published authors hit by Amazon online royalties cut - scholia
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/newsbysector/retailandconsumer/9920920/Self-published-authors-hit-by-Amazon-online-royalties-cut.html
======
mikecane
This is a stupid article and the Commenters in the know are setting him
straight. And newspapers wonder _why_ they're increasingly irrelevant? What
happened to Research 101 to begin with?

